# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Τίλλος [Συνέντευξη Ιούνιος 2015]

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια παρουσίασης αθλητών , παλαιών αλλά και νέων, το Bodybuilding.gr παρουσιάζει τον *Γιάννη Τίλλο*, αθλητή που διαγωνίζεται στην κατηγορία *Physique* και διακρίθηκε στους πρόσφατους αγώνες της IFBB , κερδίζωντας το Overall των κατηγοριών Physique.




Tην συνέντευξη επιμελήθηκε ο Νάσσερ Αμμάρι , τον οποίο ευχαριστούμε!

*Συνέντευξη Γιάννη Τίλλου, Ιούνιος 2015*


*ΒΒ.**gr* Γιάννη καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα του *bodybuilding**.gr**!* 
Χαρά μας να σε έχουμε κοντά μας να σε γνωρίσουμε και να μάθουμε για σένα, καθώς είσαι νικητής μιας νέας κατηγορίας που έχει γίνει αρκετά δημοφιλής και προσελκύει νέους αθλητές στο άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης.

Η χαρά όλη δικιά μου που βρίσκομαι κοντά σας! Με τη σειρά μου καλωσορίσω όλη την ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr  καθώς και τους αναγνώστες της σελίδας. Αρχικά θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω που μου δώσατε την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω κάποια πράγματα για μένα, καθώς και με την ενασχόληση μου με το bodybuilding και πιο συγκεκριμένα με την κατηγορία του physique.
Είναι σκόπιμο να επεκταθώ γύρω από αυτή τη νέα κατηγορία η οποία είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη τον τελευταίο καιρό στην Ελλάδα αλλά και παγκοσμίως . 
Η κατηγορία αυτή εστιάζει στην καλαισθησία και την ομοιομορφία του σώματος τηρώντας  το αρχαίο ρητό <<παν μέτρων άριστων>>. 
Προβάλει ένα σώμα αισθητικό με άρτια συμμετρία και αναλογίες χωρίς να δίνει  ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στον τεράστιο μυϊκό όγκο και τη σκληράδα, πράγμα που την κάνει να διαφοροποιείται από τις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες του bodybuilding κάνοντάς  την παράλληλα  πιο προσιτή στον μέσο άνθρωπο αλλά και το νεανικό κοινό.

*BB**.**gr*  Θα θέλαμε να γνωρίσουμε ποιος είναι ο Γιάννης. από πού κατάγεσαι, που μεγάλωσες, με τι ασχολείσαι, την πρώτη επαφή σου με τον αθλητισμό και έπειτα με το άθλημα του bodybuilding.

Ονομάζομαι Γιάννης Τίλλος είμαι εικοσιένα  χρονών και γεννήθηκα στην Αθήνα. Έχω ελληνοβουλγαρική καταγωγή με τη βουλγάρικη να προέρχεται από την πλευρά της μητέρας μου. 
Τα περισσότερα από τα παιδικά και εφηβικά μου χρόνια τα έζησα στην Αθήνα μετακομίζοντας από περιοχή σε περιοχή λόγω επαγγελματικών  υποχρεώσεων της οικογένειας μου .
Τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια προσωρινή κατοικία μου αποτελεί η πόλη του Βόλου καθώς εκτελώ τις σπουδές μου ως φοιτητής στον τομέα της μηχανολογίας στο τμήμα των μηχανολόγων μηχανικών του πολυτεχνείου της πόλης. Πάντα με συνάρπαζε η ιδέα του αθλητισμού θαυμάζοντας από την παιδική μου ηλικία τους επαγγελματίες αθλητές για τις αθλητικές τους επιδώσεις αλλά και για τον χλιδάτο τρόπο ζωής που πρόβαλαν μέσω τον μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης. 
Η πρώτη μου επαφή ξεκίνησε σε ηλικία 8 χρονών με το άθλημα του μπάσκετ και στη συνέχεια με το πινγκ πονγκ δίχως επαγγελματικές βλέψεις για κανένα από τα δύο αυτά αθλήματα. Την προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις την ξεκίνησα σε ηλικία δεκαπέντε χρονών με σκοπό την ενδυνάμωση και τη βελτίωση της αθλητικής μου απόδοσης. Με την πάροδο των χρόνων η ενασχόληση μου με τα βάρη έγινε πιο συστηματική καθώς έβλεπα την εικόνα του σώματος μου συνεχώς να βελτιώνετε. Παράλληλα απέκτησα περισσότερες  γνώσεις πάνω στον προπονητικό αλλά και το διατροφικό τομέα και το bodybuilding άρχισε να γίνεται βασική προτεραιότητα αλλά και τρόπος ζωής.





*BB**.**gr* Υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που σε καθοδήγησαν και σε βοήθησαν μέχρι την κατάκτηση του τίτλου του Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλητή. Σε γνωρίσαμε αρχικά στο διασυλλογικό αγώνα ''Ηρακλής΄΄ που έγινε στις 9 Μαΐου και έπειτα στις 23 Μαΐου ως νικητή και τις δυο φορές. Είχες συμμετάσχει και σε άλλες διοργανώσεις? Πότε ήρθες σε πρώτη επαφή με διοργανώσεις του αθλήματος?

Είμαι ευγνώμων στους φίλους μου για την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη  που μου παρείχαν καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της επίπονης αγωνιστικής περιόδου επίσης θέλω να πω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στους γονείς μου για τη χρηματική τους συμβολή γιατί χωρίς αυτούς θα ήταν αδύνατο να ολοκληρωθεί η προετοιμασία μου για τους δύο αγώνες όπου έλαβα μέρος. 
Ένα ακόμα άτομο που πρέπει να συμπεριλάβω από την πλευρά της οικογένειας είναι ο δίδυμος αδερφός μου ο οποίος ήταν στο πλευρό μου σε κάθε δύσκολη στιγμή από την πρώτη μέρα μέχρι την ημέρα που ανέβηκα στη σκηνή. 
Στη συνέχεια ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ επίσης  στον προπονητή μου αλλά και φίλο κύριο *Ορφέα Δαλαμάγκα*  ένα άνθρωπο από τους λίγους που εκτιμώ βαθύτατα έχοντας μεγάλη ευγνωμοσύνη για όλα όσα έκανε για μένα από την αρχή που ήρθα στο Βόλο να σπουδάσω γνωρίζοντας με με το άθλημα μέχρι τις τελευταίες ημέρες της προετοιμασίας μου και για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές που μου παρείχε .
Τέλος ευχαριστώ δύο ακόμα ανθρώπους οι οποίοι αποτέλεσαν ρόλο κλειδί στην επιτυχία των αγώνων μου κύριο *Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη* και κύριο *Κώστα Σταμάτη.* 
Ο πρώτος αγώνας που παρακολούθησα ήταν τον Δεκέμβριο του 2013 το περίφημο 1st elite grandprix όπου έλαβε μέρος στην Αθήνα με μεγάλες συμμετοχές Ελλήνων αθλητών αλλά και με την παρουσία διεθνών αθλητών και την άφιξη του παγκόσμιου πρωταθλητή Phil Heath.
 Η εμπειρία μου για πρώτη φορά ως θεατής αγώνων bodybuilding ήταν μοναδική . Θυμάμαι είχαμε ξεκινήσει από νωρίς μαζί με τον αδερφό μου για να παρακολουθήσουμε τους αγώνες στους προκριματικούς φτάνοντας εκεί πριν την έναρξη παρατηρώντας τα περίπτερα που είχαν στήσει οι διάφορες εταιρίες συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής. Παρακολουθήσαμε όλη τη διαδικασία των αγώνων τελικών αλλά και προκριματικών όλων των κατηγοριών προσπαθώντας να μαντέψουμε τους νικητές. 
Φύγαμε μετά την ομιλία του παγκόσμιου πρωταθλητή κουρασμένοι από την πολύωρη διεξαγωγή των αγώνων αλλά σαφώς ενθουσιασμένοι απ' όλη τη διαδικασία. Εκείνη ήταν η μέρα που μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά πως γεννήθηκε μέσα μου η ιδέα της δικιάς μου μελλοντικής συμμετοχής σε αγώνες του χώρου. 

Η *πρώτη μου συμμετοχή* ήταν αυτή των αγώνων του *Διασυλλογικού Κυπέλλου Ηρακλής στης 9 Μαΐου του 2015* με την κατάκτηση της πρώτης θέσης στη κατηγορία του physique -1,78cm αλλά και του γενικού τίτλου της κατηγορίας αυτής. 
Η πρώτη μου σκέψη όπως και των περισσότερων πρωτοεμφανιζόμενων αθλητών φαντάζομαι ήταν η απόκτηση της εμπειρίας των αγώνων και παράλληλα μια αξιοπρεπής συμμετοχή .
Η αλήθεια είναι πως δε μπορούσα να φανταστώ πως θα ήταν τόσο μεγάλη η επιτυχία μου στον πρώτο αγώνα που έλαβα μέρος για αυτό και τα συναισθήματα ήταν ανάλογα. Αρχικά έκπληξης για την κατάκτηση του τίτλου και στη συνέχεια χαράς και ικανοποίησης καθώς κατάλαβα πως η προσπάθεια που έκανα ανταμείφτηκε με το μέγιστο δυνατό τρόπο. 
Ο στόχος μου αρχικά ήταν να λάβω μέρος σε μόνο έναν αγώνα αλλά έπειτα από παράκληση του κύριου Σταμάτη αλλά και των κριτών αποφάσισα να συμμετάσχω και στον δεύτερο αγώνα που διεξάχθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το *28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα*,  γνωρίζοντας για την πρόκριση των νικητών των διαφόρων κατηγοριών που συμπεριλάμβανε συμμετοχή για το Arnold classic της Ισπανίας. 
Η επιδίωξη της πρώτης θέσης τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή φάνταζε απίθανη στο μυαλό μου λόγω της συμμετοχής πιο έμπειρων και καταξιωμένων αθλητών. 
Τα πράγματα ήρθαν διαφορετικά για άλλη μια φορά απ' ότι τα φανταζόμουν με άλλη μια ακόμα μεγαλύτερη νίκη της κατηγορίας αλλά και του γενικού τίτλου με πολύ δυνατό ανταγωνισμό. Τα συναισθήματα αυτή τη φορά  ήταν κυρίως συγκίνησης διότι αδυνατούσα να πιστέψω το αποτέλεσμα που είχε ακολουθήσει!



*BB**.**gr*  Σε γνωρίσαμε αγωνιστικά υπό την καθοδήγηση του* Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη.* Όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι, πέραν από σημαντικός αθλητής και προσωπικότητα του αθλήματος, είναι και καλός προπονητής. Ποια η άποψη σου και η γνώμη σου για τον Μανώλη? Ποιους Έλληνες αθλητές θαυμάσεις, ξεχωρίζεις και θεωρείς πρότυπο?

Ότι και να πω για τον κύριο Καραμανλάκη θα είναι λίγο! Ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι ζωντανός θρύλος. Για μένα προσωπικά είναι ο νούμερο ένα αθλητής του ελληνικού bodybuilding όλων των εποχών με  επαγγελματικές συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε κορυφαίους διαγωνισμούς παγκοσμίως. Αισθάνομαι ιδιαίτερη τιμή που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά αλλά και να συνεργαστώ μαζί του. Εκτός από αθλητή γνωρίζοντάς τον και ως άνθρωπο κατάλαβα πως όσο μεγάλος αθλητής κι αν είναι άλλο τόσο μεγάλος και ως προσωπικότητα! Ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι φιλικός, τίμιος και καλοσυνάτος. Από την ομιλία του και μόνο κάποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει το επίπεδο της μόρφωσης και λογικής που διαθέτει καθώς και τις απεριόριστες γνώσεις που έχει να προσφέρει σε όποιον έχει την τύχη να συνεργάζεται μαζί του. Αποτελεί ένα από τα κύρια πρότυπά μου στο χώρο όχι μόνο λόγω της επαγγελματικής του καταξίωσης αλλά και της  μεγάλης αυτής προσωπικότητάς του. Επιπροσθέτως 
 θέλω να τονίσω πως για μένα πρότυπο αθλητή δεν αποτελεί μόνο κάποιος που είναι καταξιωμένος στο χώρο του αγωνιστικού  bodybuilding αλλά είναι επίσης πετυχημένος  και σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής του επαγγελματικούς αλλά και προσωπικούς. Τέλος  θέλω να αναφέρω δύο ακόμα αθλητές που θαυμάζω. 
Πρώτα απ΄ όλα ως άνθρωπο τον κύριο *Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη* τον οποίο γνώρισα στην Αθήνα πριν μερικά χρόνια αλλά και έναν αθλητή της κατηγορίας του physique *Κωνσταντίνο Βασάλο* που θεωρώ κορυφαίο της κατηγορίας αυτής.

*BB**.**gr* Ποιοι είναι οι μελλοντικοί σου στόχοι αγωνιστικά? Ποια συναισθήματα σε κυριεύουν πλέον όσο αφορά το αγωνιστικό κομμάτι?

Ο κύριος μελλοντικός μου στόχος είναι η απόκτηση της επαγγελματικής κάρτας, για αυτό το λόγο από εδώ και στο εξής οι αγώνες που θα συμμετάσχω θα προσπαθώ να είναι κατά κύριο λόγο αυτοί που δίνουν την ευκαιρία στους αθλητές να αγωνιστούν για την απόκτηση αυτής της κάρτας. 
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, ο επόμενος αγώνας που θα λάβω μέρος είναι το Arnold classic της Ισπανίας που διεξάγεται στη Μαδρίτη τον Οκτώβριο του 2015. 
Πλέον το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding το βλέπω ως προοπτική επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης  για αυτό θα προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο το δυνατό πιο ανταγωνιστικός γίνεται σκεπτόμενος μόνο τη νίκη σε κάθε μου μελλοντικό αγώνα. 
Πολλοί μπορεί να με αποκαλούν το νέο 'ταλέντο' της κατηγορίας του physique λόγω της ιδιαίτερης γενετικής μου αλλά για μένα αυτός δεν είναι λόγος να αναπαυτώ αλλά είναι λόγος να αγωνιστώ ακόμα πιο σκληρά γνωρίζοντας πως υπάρχουν αθλητές παγκοσμίως πιο χαρισματικοί από εμένα. Άμα ο στόχος σου είναι να είσαι το νούμερο ένα οι θυσίες θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να είναι οι ανάλογες.

*BB**.**gr* Στοχεύεις να αγωνίζεσαι πάντα στη κατηγορία physique ή θα ήθελες μελλοντικά να δοκιμάσεις κάποια άλλη κατηγορία?
Πιστεύω πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος θα πρέπει να είναι γνώστης των προσωπικών του δυνατοτήτων και να μη καταπιάνεται από στόχους μη υλοποιήσιμους. Για μένα εφόσον η γενετική μου έδειξε πως είναι ιδανική για αγώνες της κατηγορίας του physique δε βρίσκω το λόγο να απομακρυνθώ από την κατηγορία αυτή. 
Η προοπτική του επαγγελματικού bodybuilding μέσω του men's physique είναι μεγάλη για αυτό θα κάνω ότι είναι δυνατό να επιτευχθεί αυτός ο στόχος. Τουλάχιστον για τα επόμενα 5 χρόνια μπορώ με βεβαιότητα να απαντήσω πως θα αγωνίζομαι σε αυτήν τη κατηγορία. Μελλοντικά όλα είναι πιθανά δεν μπορώ αποκλείσω κανένα ενδεχόμενο. 
Επιπλέον καθώς το men'sphysique στο εξωτερικό έδειξε πως δίνει ευκαιρίες στους αθλητές που άλλες κατηγορίες αδυνατούν να δώσουν είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος για να παραμείνω.



*BB**.**gr* Γνωρίζουμε πως είναι φοιτητής στο Πολυτεχνείο Βόλου και παράλληλα κάνεις ένα δύσκολο και απαιτητικό άθλημα όσο αφορά την προπόνηση, τη διατροφή και την ανάρρωση που χρειάζεται το σώμα. Ε
ίναι εύκολος ο συνδυασμός της φοιτητικής σου ζωής με το άθλημα. Έχεις δυσκολίες ή ευκολίες? Έχει διαφοροποιηθεί η ζωή σου σε σχέση με ενός φοιτητή στην ηλικία σου?

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το άθλημα αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικό καθώς συνδυάζει μια αυστηρή  διατροφή με μια ιδιαίτερα επίπονη προπόνηση. Η πειθαρχία του αθλητή είναι αξιοσημείωτη καθώς και οι θυσίες που είναι διατεθειμένος  να κάνει. 
Για να απαντήσω με ειλικρίνεια στο ερώτημα πρέπει να δηλώσω πως ο συνδυασμός φοιτητικής ζωής και αγωνιστικού bodybuilding έρχεται σε αντίθεση. 
Οι φοιτητές της ηλικίας μου είναι συνηθισμένοι  στο νυχτερινό τρόπο ζωής με αλόγιστη κατανάλωση αλκοολούχων ποτών και έτοιμου φαγητού πράγμα το οποίο ένας αθλητής του bodybuilding είναι αδύνατο να ακολουθήσει. Επιπλέον η παρακολούθηση μαθημάτων σε περιόδους προετοιμασίας είναι δύσκολη λόγο της υποθερμιδικής δίαιτας κυρίως η οποία εξασθενεί σώμα και νου.
Ένα ακόμα ζητούμενο που αξίζει να αναφερθεί είναι η διαφοροποίηση των οικονομικών αναγκών. Το άθλημα εκτός από ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικό είναι και εξαιρετικά δαπανηρό. Η διατροφή, η συνδρομή στο γυμναστήριο αλλά και τα συμπληρώματα που χρειάζονται εκτοξεύουν τα μηνιαία έξοδα στα ύψη! Βέβαια παρά τις δυσκολίες η αγάπη μου για το άθλημα είναι τόσο μεγάλη που όλα τα προβλήματα φαντάζουν τόσο μικρά μπροστά στο μεγάλο στόχο που έχω βάλει.




*BB**.**gr* Ποια είναι η ρουτίνα μιας καθημερινής ημέρας σου? Πως εντάσεις την προπόνηση σου και τη διατροφή σου? Ακολουθείς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα?

Μια καθημερινή μου μέρα δεν έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο αποτελείται από τη παρακολούθηση των μαθημάτων της σχολής, την προπόνηση με τις αντιστάσεις στο γυμναστήριο, την αεροβική μου άσκηση, την προετοιμασία των γευμάτων αλλά και την αγορά των απαραίτητων τροφών. 
Προσπαθώ να πακετάρω τα γεύματα που έχω να κάνω το πρωί βρίσκοντας το με αυτόν τον τρόπο ιδιαίτερα πρακτικό λόγω του ότι δε δημιουργείται η ανάγκη να γυρνάω στο σπίτι κάθε φορά που πρέπει να φάω εξοικονομώντας παράλληλα και πολύτιμο χρόνο από τις μετακινήσεις αλλά και το μαγείρεμα. 
*Η διατροφή μου* είναι καθαρή περιέχει πολλά λαχανικά και φρούτα καθώς και την απαραίτητη πρωτεΐνη, υδατάνθρακες και λιπαρά που χρειάζεται το σώμα μου. Χωρίζεται σε έξι μικρά γεύματα και οι ποσότητες διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα με το στόχο που έχω θέσει τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο. 
*Η προπόνηση μου* με τα βάρη γίνεται  πέντε φορές την εβδομάδα καθώς βρίσκω πιο αρεστό να χωρίζω τη κάθε μυϊκή ομάδα που γυμνάζω. Η προπόνηση μου δε διαφοροποιείται κατά τη διάρκεια της αγωνιστικής περιόδου παραμένει αυτή που εκτελώ και σε περιόδους συντήρησης αλλά και όγκου καθώς έχω παρατηρήσει πως είναι η πιο εποικοδομητική για το σώμα μου. Σε όλες τις μυϊκές ομάδες που γυμνάζω χρησιμοποιώ μεγάλη ένταση ενώ οι επαναλήψεις διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα τη μυϊκή ομάδα. Η αεροβική μου άσκηση εκτελείται καθημερινώς και συνήθως είναι διάρκειας είκοσι λεπτών και μεγάλης έντασης.
 Στην αγωνιστική περίοδο είχαμε σταδιακή μείωση της ημερήσιας πρόσληψης θερμίδων και  παράλληλη αύξηση του αερόβιου .Οι περισσότερες μέρες είχαν διπλές προπονήσεις λόγω του μεγάλου όγκου της προπόνησης σε συνδυασμό με την πολύωρη αεροβική άσκηση. Οι τελευταίες τρεις εβδομάδες ήταν εξαιρετικά κουραστικές καθώς ο συνδυασμός της έλλειψης του φαγητού με των δύο προπονήσεων είχαν εξασθενήσει αρκετά τον οργανισμό μου .Τα βράδια ο ύπνος πολλές φορές ήταν αδύνατος και οι μέρες μου φαίνονταν ατελείωτες.

*BB**.**gr* Στους αναγνώστες αυτής της συνέντευξης που είτε είναι παλιοί αθλούμενοι, είναι νέοι, τι μήνυμα θα ήθελες να στείλεις κατόπιν της μέχρι τώρα εμπειρίας σου από το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding?

Ο κάθε άνθρωπος θα πρέπει να θέτει τους στόχους του και να κυνηγάει τα όνειρα του παρά τις δυσκολίες που μπορεί να παρουσιάζονται .
Για μένα η εμπειρία του αγωνιστικού bodybuilding άλλαξε τελείως την σκοπιά των πραγμάτων πάνω στο άθλημα παρουσίασε νέους  στόχους και μου δημιούργησε καινούργιες προοπτικές .
Η εμπειρία που έζησα στη Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν μοναδική και ευελπιστώ πως ο κάθε αθλούμενος παλιός ή νέος αξίζει να προσπαθήσει και να ζήσει αυτό που έζησα και εγώ εκείνη τη μέρα!


*BB**.**gr* Γιάννη  ευχαριστούμε για το χρόνο σου που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τις σκέψεις σου και ευχόμαστε να έχεις καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους στόχους σου, αγωνιστικούς και μη!

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την ευκαιρία που μου δώσατε να μιλήσω και να προβάλω τις απόψεις αλλά και τις προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες! 
Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα αναμένοντας για την επόμενη συνέντευξή μας!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι φαινεται οτι ειναι ταλεντο ο μικρος , ομορφη συμμετρια κ μυικοτητα!

----------


## NASSER

Και τα πόδια του Γιάννη...


Νιώθω περήφανος για τον Γιάννη που εκπροσωπεί το άθλημα μας και φέτος μπορούμε να πούμε πως είναι ο κορυφαίος της κατηγορίας του στην Ελλάδα. Ήθος, παιδεία, πειθαρχία και σεμνότητα είναι τα πρώτα στοιχεία που διακρίνει κάποιος όταν τον γνωρίσει. Εύχομαι πραγματικά να πάνε όλα καλά για τον Γιάννη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who των Ελλήνων Elite Pro αθλητών - Γιάννης Τίλλος

*

Η πρώτη  συμμετοχή του Γιάννη Τίλλου ήταν στο  Διασυλλογικό Κυπέλλο Ηρακλής στης 9 Μαΐου του 2015 όπου κατέκτησε την πρώτη θέση στη κατηγορία του Mens Physique -1,78cm αλλά και του γενικού τίτλου της κατηγορίας αυτής!
 Γενικός Νικητής στέφθηκε και στο 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα την ίδια χρονιά!
 Το 2016 κερδίζει την κατηγορία του στην Mens Physique -1.78 στο 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Τον Νοέμβριο του 2017, στο 23o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2017 κερδίζει για 3η φόρα σε αγώνες το Overall των κατηγοριών Mens Physique και παράλληλα την Elite Pro Card!
Έκανε το βάπτισμα του πυρός σε Elite αγώνες, στον αγώνα-αφετηρία της νέων επαγγελματικών κατηγοριών της IFBB International τον Νοέμβριο του 2017, στο Elite Pro Milano. Δεύτερος του αγώνας ως Elite τον Οκτώβριο του 2018 όπου αγωνίστηκε στο Nordic Elite Pro και βγήκε 10ος!



Οι συμμετοχές του Γιάννη Τίλλου ως Elite Pro


1. Elite Pro Milano 2017 
2. Nordic Elite Pro 2018 - 10oς

----------

